# GAME! Can you guess the dwarf??



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

This is 4 *MONTH* old Dwarfs VS 4 *WEEK* old Standard Babies. 

1 or 2 Dwarfs in the pics, 2 Dwarfs in the videos. 

(ignore my annoying voice lol)

https://youtu.be/MNqENVmMW5A

https://youtu.be/33y_ehW8aHo




















More pics here


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

The black one is the dwarf? Agghhhh too much cute!


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

The black one? The other one looks like a baby to me.


----------



## Tabitha&Tobermori (Mar 14, 2016)

So cute!


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

the dark one is the dwarf


----------

